# [solved] waiting for uevents to be processed after update

## e3k

i did run some emerge -uND yesterday and now the system hangs on that message. i tried devfs=nomount in grub with no difference. there might be an udev update yesterday but i hope to get some hints and i do not have to create a zfs capable rescue cd to give you the emerge logs.

----------

## comprookie2000

Some hints here;

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-955618-highlight-waiting+uevents+processed.html

----------

## e3k

thank you. i visited that page 15mins ago. i have a next problem the funtoo rescue cd for zfs does not recognize any pools. got to get some other rescue cd...

----------

## comprookie2000

Check out #gentoo-zfs on freenode irc they should be able to help

----------

## e3k

thank you. i have used this approach to build the zfs rescue usb stick: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7630684.html

after booting from the usb i imported the pool successfully. chrooted to my disk. removed udev from sysinit via rc-update. then i successfully rebooted and masked nvidia-drivers-343.22-r2, downgraded added udev back to sysinit. after reboot everything is fine.

---

i wonder if blacklisting the nvidia module in grub would be quicker solution.

----------

## e3k

 *e3k wrote:*   

> i wonder if blacklisting the nvidia module in grub would be quicker solution.

 

just to answer my question: yes.

it can be done by editing the linux line in grub by adding

```
modprobe.blacklist=nvidia
```

----------

